# ()

## lentochka

.
, , .      .
    .  6 %
 :              .      .    .   ,      .
  2014  83,84,86     (    ).   2014      .   ,     31.12.2014  99/84  84/86 -       . ?
 :   .   ?        ( ) ,       ,     ...     66   ?
 ,          ?  (   , ,   ?)
    !

----------


## .

,   .

----------


## lentochka

> ,          ?


     ( ,   ...)?

----------


## .

.

----------


## lentochka

?

----------


## .

,        .      66

----------


## lentochka

100% ,  ,    .  66           ...   ,        ,      ,        2.   ?

----------


## lentochka

06.12.2011 N 402- (.  04.11.2014) "  " 
 6 

4.     ,    () ,  ,      ,   :
( .    04.11.2014 N 344-)
1)   ;
2)  ;

5.     ,    () ,     :
1) ,  ()           ;
2)   - ;
3)    (    );
4)  ;
5)   ;
6)  ,       ;
7)  ;
8)  ;
9)  ;
10)  ;
11)  ;
12)  ,     10  13.1    12  1996  N 7- "  "   ,    .
( 5     04.11.2014 N 344-)
   ?
-   ,      ?

----------


## .

*lentochka*,      ?   66 ?        .    ,     .

----------


## lentochka

.      .       ... ,       ...

----------

